# Cómo afinar un ecualizador



## ANTILLANO (Nov 21, 2006)

SALUDOS compañeros

Soy nuevo en este foro y me suscribí a él porque soy amante del buen sonido.
Tengo una inquietud bastante básica, pero me gustaría que Uds. me dieran su consejo:
Tengo un ecualizardor de 15 bandas de dos canales
Quiero y necesito tips para aprender a ecualizar el sonido, pues estando en un rango de volumen bajo medio suena bien, pero cuando incremento el volumen, la señal ó el sonido se distorciona como si los parlantes estuvieran rotos.
Adicionalmente mi mixer también tiene ecualizador de 8 bandas por canal
He utilizado de muestra las ecualizaciones predefinidas de otros equipos, por ejemplo el winamp presenta muchas gamas de ecualización.

Gracias por sus comentarios

ANTILLANO


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 21, 2006)

la ecualizacion se basa en el afine que le puedas dar con el oido, amos a ver, cuando trabajas con musica debes saber cuales son las frecuencias optimas para tus parlantes, eso se puede conseguir de muchas formas, la mas facil es copiarte de unas muestras ya definidas, pero nunca te daran buen resultado pues esas muestras son para esos altavoces y ese amplificador, yo soy dj desde hace ya tiempo y cuando tengo que ecualizar el equipo antes de una boda u otro evento similar, coloco los altavoces a unos 3 o 4 metros de mi mirando hacia mi, subo el volumen del amplificador hasta que empieza a distorsionar, y lo bajo un poquito (dado a que en la ecualizacion el volumen de las diferentes frecuencias sube y distorsionaria mucho mas) bajo todas las bandas del eq, y si el amplificador trae ecualizacion los pongo al medio, weno los de la mesa igual, al medio, y ya voy jugando con las bandas del eq hasta que me da un sonido bueno, yo nunca tengo el amplificadora tope, ya que no dara un buen sonido, luego si con el ecualizador graduado y los del amplificador y la mesa en el medio todavia no suena a tu gusto, haz unos retoques solo en las frecuencias necesarias, tanto en la mesa como en el amplificador y el eq, en fin es una locura poner a tono un eq, y lleva un ratillo, suerte en la practica y no te desesperes.


un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Nov 21, 2006)

Un problema de que distorcione puede ser que el parlante no llegue a dar ciertes frecuencias y aumentes estas frecuencias, entonces estarias sobrecargando la entrada de audio de tu amplificador.
Otro consejo es que no sobrecargues los ecualizadores,me refiero a que si el sonido carece de graves (supongamos) no subas en los dos ecualizadores las frecuencias bajas sino que busques otra solucion como colocar un parlante que de ese tipo de frecuencias


----------



## thors (Nov 22, 2006)

muy buena pregunta ANTILLANO 

la EQU. en mi experiencia , es la que no se nota por que ? si reflexionas  todas las producciones musicales ya vienen masterizadas y equalizadas y si realsas o atenuas demasiado algunas frecuensias pierdes muchos detalles de la musica que estas reproduciendo , es comun oir en PUBS o discoteque solo booom ,boom y nunca escuchas todos los detalles que el musico integro en dicha cancion , 
por hoy es ya costumbre que todos los equipos de musica domesticos y para automovil
traigan incorporados filtros para bajo ( bass , groove, sub, etc)  y esten de moda pero solo muy pocos de estos logran una equ sin gran perdida de la integridad de la musica 
hace algun tiempo trabaje en una radioemisora y el mismo disco de musica que tu compras en las tiendas es el que se reproduce en las radios ....
te has preguntado por que cuando sintonizas una emisora y escuchas la misma cancion 
que tienes en tu casa ¡¡¡¡ y no suena igual !!!
en general la cadena de equipos que tienen son profesionales me diras ... si pero solo es para que no entre mas ruido al sistema sobre todo cuando estas usando los microfonos .... te sorprendera que la EQU sobre el material de musica que se reproduce es " PLANA " sin aumento o atenuacion y la gran diferencia radica en un solo equipo de la cadena de audio llamado " COMPRESOR "  este aparato te permite ocupar todo el ancho de banda provocando un sonido mas "gordo" sin necesidad de una EQU  agresiva , poseo amplificación propia  con un compresor y relamente vivi el cambio con y sin compresor ..verdaderamnete es sorprendente cuando lo ajustas ,..
en el mercado hay de muchas marcas con mas procesos incorporados 

en cuanto al problema como lo mencionan los demas colegas es muy probable que sea saturacion  ... la EQU del winamp no creo que sea un modelo para seguir ...

1.. si la musica que tienes no es de calidad no pierdas tiempo equalizando ¡¡ no sirve¡¡
2.. en general los mp3 recortan muchos armonicos los cuales cuando los reproduces a    gran volumen se nota ( los armonicos le dan la calidez al sonido )

3.. fijate en los Vumeter te ayudan para no llegar a saturar
4.. en general los amplificador logran un buen desempeño a 3/4 del volumen despues solo algunos no saturan 
5.. siempre tus parlantes deben ser de mayor potencia que tu amplificador 
6.. solo usa un equ  
7.. cuida de no realsar las fercuenias bajas con exceso ( puede que tus parlantes no lo soporten y sea la principal causa de tu problema )

espero lograr  ayudarte


----------



## ANTILLANO (Nov 22, 2006)

GRACIAS thors, Dano y Guille DJ.

Es muy sorprendente tu aclaración thors con respecto a la ecualización y más sobre todo cuando escuchamos un disco en una emisora y suena bastante diferente con respecto a como lo escuchamos en nuestros radios ó equipos.

Lo cierto del caso, y he hecho la prueba, apago la función del EQ en ambos equipos para que la señal sea plana y se escucha perverso, será por la costumbre?  Sinceramente se oye como si los parlantes no tuvieran caja ó no hubieran tweeters, ni medias ni nada eso. un sonido como te corneta de iglesia.

Personalmente tengo repartida mi música entre LPs, MP3s y CDs, algunos DVDs.
*Para los LPs tengo dos tornamesas PIONNER línea PL6
*Para los MP3s uso el winamp ó el jet audio porque aplican ecualización y crossfading
*Para los CDs uso el Windows media ó el jet audio porque aplican ecualización al CD.
*Para los DVDs uso el powerDVD
*Igualmente uso un reproductor de CD JBL

Si miran toda esta carreta no me creerán que tengo por lo menos 3 ó 4 EQ, trato de tenerlos todos a la par.

Algunas veces cuando voy por la calle y veo que hay amplificación de sonido, trato de colarme hasta el puesto del DJ para observar como tiene configurado su EQ, lo que puedo alcanzar a ver es algo total mente inconsistente, por ejemplo las tres ultimas bandas de los altos al tope, y así mismo las de los bajos…

Aprovecho para preguntarles otra inquietud, uno de mis bafles esta ubicado como a 20mts del amplificador, y el otro a 10 ú 11 mts del amplificador, esta diferencia de distancias puede influir en algo en el amplificador ó en los bafles?

Este fin de semana voy hacer el ejercicio que me propone nuestro compañero DJ a ver que tal me va..

Nuevamente gracias por sus comentarios
antillano


----------



## thors (Nov 22, 2006)

antillano..
verdaderamente tienes un gran surtido de fuentes de sonido y mezclar entre LPS y DVD 
son EQU y masterizaciones extremas 
has de saber que los LPS tienen una EQU mas reforzada hacia el centro del  canal del disco .....es para que la aguja no salga de su recorrido cuando gira y si no agregas un buen pre-amplificador suena como bombo de caja de carton muy pobre sin fuerza
y por otro lado los DVD usan todo el ancho de banda y suenan imponentes ( yo les llamo un sonido gordo ) 
sino no tienes dinero para un buen pre-amplificador para las tornamesas  prueba  usando la entrada de PHONO de los equipos antiguos tipo 3 en uno ya que tienen un buen CAG           ( control automatico de ganancia )     

lo de la distancia no deberia traer mayor importancia para tu amplificador , si tienes cables de buen grosor 
tal vez si no usas monitor puede que te genere rebotes del sonido que te distraigan de la mezcla 
recuerda que una vez ajustada la EQU no la retoques mas durante tu sesion 
es comun que tras horas de amplificación se suba el volumen y retoque la EQU lo cual no es del todo correcto ,

una recomendacion sino puedes estandarizar tu musica trata de no ir cambiando mucho de medio de reproduccion ( LPS.CD;DVD mP3) ya que se notaran muchos los cambios y creeras que ajustando la EQU mejore ,,

si puedes graba tus LPS al computador y masterisalos y pasalos a CD para estandarizar todo ademas puedes hacer cambios para tener versiones especiales  

te recomiendo para masterizar sound-force tiene efectos muy buenos y para crear megamixer cool-edit el multipista es muuuuy-bueno  atrevete a editar y crear megas

en tu computadora es recomendable tener una tarjeta buena de calidad ,, en general las tarjetas de sonido integradas son de baja calidad  ,,sound blaster tiene tarjetas precio / calidad buenas


----------



## ANTILLANO (Nov 22, 2006)

thors, casualmente en estos días pensaba en la preamplificación de los tornamesas, pues aunque en el mixer se conectan a una entrada PHONO, no es suficiente la preamplificación.

Me pregunte un preamplificador y me encontre con uno muy bueno, marca GEMINI, buena garantia y digamos buen "precio", lo que no sabia es que solo sería para un tornamesa, yo guardaba la esperanza de que el pre fuera en general, por decir algo ponerlo entre el mixer y el EQ.

Lo que pasa es que el mixer es pre, el EQ es pre, y otro pre, no sería muy lógico ademas que no le sacaria el verdadero provecho a los equipos.

Dado esto, entonces me tocaria comprar dos pre para mis tornamesas, y ahí si sería mas costoso.

en mi PC tengo una sound blaster 128 bits, de muy buena salida preamplificada, de ella no me quejo.

He pensado varias veces en llevar la musica de LP a MP3, pero es que son varios LPs y el camellete es largo, pero gracias por la sugerencia.

Nuevamente gracias

PD: háblemen de sus equipos
ANTILLANO


----------



## thors (Nov 22, 2006)

tube tiempo atraz un mezclador geminis 250 fue aperreao pero nunca quede contento cuando conectaba los platos ( es un modelo muy antiguo puede ser que ahora sean mejor )
hacia algunos dias escuche a un dj con platos y mixer   numark el sonido era mas robusto y creo que valen igual que el geminis


----------



## audioman_mex (Nov 29, 2006)

Antillano:

El ecualizador de bandas ó también conocido como eq gráfico se utiliza para controlar la acústica del lugar o recinto donde sea tu evento,lo puedes hacer de una manera práctica y sencilla reproduciendo una pieza musical que conoscas a la perfección y que sea del genero que vas a tocar ese día ,el eq debe estar en ceros ó sea plano (flat),de tal manera que vas notando durante la ejecusión que parte del espectro esta descompesada ó necesitas descompensar, hasta que concideres según tu oido que la musica se oye tal como la conoces y que te guste el sonido que estas escuchando,esto lo puedes hacer banda por banda.
  Por otra parte,te sugiero conseguir otro mixer , el gemini que compraste es para scratchers y lo que veo ese no es tu genero,te sugiero un NUMARK,TEAC ,VESTAX DENON  , STANTON RM100,STANTON RM80,RANE, los cuales tienen control de ganancia individual de entrada,aparte de incluir un eq parámetrico por canal,y tener loops para efectos externos, donde puedes conectar un eq paramétrico y compensar ya en el espectro propio de cada canal
y sín intervenir en otro canal de musica que no necesite compensación.
Un eq paramétrico te permite seleccionar el segmento del espectro que necesita compensación en frecuencia y actuar en espesifico sin alterar el resto ,te recomiendo el RANE,por otra parte sí necesitas un compresor pero de harmonicas en baja frecuencia támbién se les conoce como exitadores aurales,te recomiendo el APHEX, dBX,RANE,ESTO TE DARA RESULTADOS INCREIBLES CON TUS BAJOS, puedes conectar en el siguiente orden:
MIXER- EQ PARAMÉTRICO EN LOOP DENTRO DEL MIXER- EXITADOR AURAL - EQ GRAFICO-AMPLIFICADOREs.

Saludos.


----------



## audioman_mex (Nov 29, 2006)

Antillano:

El ecualizador de bandas ó también conocido como eq gráfico se utiliza para controlar la acústica del lugar o recinto donde sea tu evento,lo puedes hacer de una manera práctica y sencilla reproduciendo una pieza musical que conoscas a la perfección y que sea del genero que vas a tocar ese día ,el eq debe estar en ceros ó sea plano (flat),de tal manera que vas notando durante la ejecusión que parte del espectro esta descompesada ó necesitas descompensar, hasta que concideres según tu oido que la musica se oye tal como la conoces y que te guste el sonido que estas escuchando,esto lo puedes hacer banda por banda.
  Por otra parte,te sugiero conseguir otro mixer , el gemini que compraste es para scratchers y lo que veo ese no es tu genero,te sugiero un NUMARK,TEAC ,VESTAX DENON  , STANTON RM100,STANTON RM80,RANE, los cuales tienen control de ganancia individual de entrada,aparte de incluir un eq parámetrico por canal,y tener loops para efectos externos, donde puedes conectar un eq paramétrico y compensar ya en el espectro propio de cada canal
y sín intervenir en otro canal de musica que no necesite compensación.
Un eq paramétrico te permite seleccionar el segmento del espectro que necesita compensación en frecuencia y actuar en espesifico sin alterar el resto ,te recomiendo el RANE,por otra parte sí necesitas un compresor pero de harmonicas en baja frecuencia támbién se les conoce como exitadores aurales,te recomiendo el APHEX, dBX,RANE,ESTO TE DARA RESULTADOS INCREIBLES CON TUS BAJOS, puedes conectar en el siguiente orden:
MIXER- EQ PARAMÉTRICO EN LOOP DENTRO DEL MIXER- EXITADOR AURAL - EQ GRAFICO-AMPLIFICADOREs.

Saludos.


----------

